# Boomer was diagnosed with hemangiasarcoma



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mom of two goldens--Boomer (8) and Bailey (6)...we are just devastated...our Boomer was diagnosed with hemangiasarcoma around thanksgiving (heart) and is fading in front of our eyes. Still eating, drinking and P&P, only on Lasix but starting to have serious edema in back ankles. Insists on going to the park and we have just let him do whatever he wants.

My first goldie lived to almost 15 so we are just shocked. Vet says they are seeing more of this in goldens...does that sound right?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bumping this up for some answers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have any answers, but I wanted to let you know how sorry I am. 8 years is so young.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No answers, but wanted you to know that I'm thinking and praying for you all. Hugs to you and Boomer.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I too have no answers but wanted to express how sorry I am that this is happening. It isn't fair to be losing such a young one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry you and Boomer are going through this. I haven't dealt with the disease either. Sorry I'm not able to help. I hope you find the help you're looking. Good Luck and prayers for Boomer.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. Someone found this post buried, and I wanted to move it to a new thread where it might get some attention. Hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can tell you it's happening often enough to instill fear in all of us, especially as our goldens get up in years. Mine is 8 years old too and I think about it everyday now. 

Of course you have to let him do what he enjoys but it must be very hard for you. When our dogs are sick, we want them to rest and get better ... sometimes we have to let them show us the way.

Welcome to the forum, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rhonda Hovan, Faera Goldens, is a wealth of information when it comes to cancer in Goldens. She can be emailed at [email protected]

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/CCAH/cancer_golden retrievers.cfm


This article may be helpful, as well - "Understanding Cancer at the Breed Level" : (there is also a link to it in the above article)
http://www.tualatinkc.org/pdf/Understanding Cancer at the Breed Level.pdf


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hemangio is one of the more common cancers in Goldens, unfortunately. Some people have found that if detected early enough, they can gain a few months with the dog, but that is rare.

Some feel there is a familial connection with hemangio but I don't believe there is anything proven at this time.

The best thing you can do is make sure his remaining time is filled with your love and, when it is time, to help him to the Bridge as painlessly as possible. I am so sorry that you and he are having to go through this.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

We received some information on cancer in Goldens from our breeder and one article lists stats that I was just reading last night. It says roughly 1 in 5 Goldens will be diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma and 1 in 8 with lymphoma. This is just one article...I don't know what other stats are out there, I'm sure others will be able to offer you more information. 

I am very sorry you are going through this..you and Boomer are in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Boomer*

I have no experience with Boomer's illness, but letting him do whatever he wants I'm sure is good for him.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

My Lyndi was just over 8 years old this past October when I had to have her put to sleep for the very same thing your Boomer is going through (hemangiasarcoma of the heart). Just watch for any difficulty in breathing. Fluids may start to build up in the lung cavity. This is when I had to make the final decision to let Lyndi go.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My Gage was around 12 when he was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma last January. It is a terrible, usually fast-moving disease that takes far too many of our beloved goldens. I am so sorry to hear about Boomer.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this news. I pray you have good quality time together for as long as possible.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm of no help, but I'm so sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this about Boomer. Cherish the time you have with him.
We are here for you for support. Many people here have lost their beloved goldens to this disease.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

We lost our 14 year Daisey to it in October. Hers was the spleen. The tumor burst and we had to have her put down. She went from playing in the morning, to gone that night. I feel your pain and my thoughts are with you. 8 is WAY too young!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. 8 years is way too young to lose your golden. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry you and Boomer are going thru this terrible time. I have no info but I am sure other members of the forum can help you out. Prayers for Boomer.
Enjoy the time you have with him and make every day count. 
Tell him how much you love him daily, I did when my first golden Jessie was diagnosed with the same type of cancer. His was operable and it gave us 11 more wonderful months with him


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

We lost our Sage (pictured above) when she had just turned 11. Her spleen ruptured and masses were found during emergency surgery. We bought 5 more precious weeks with her but when another bleed started it was time to release her. I still feel the anger of what cancer does to these lovely goldens. Treasure each moment you have with Boomer and recognize the all the good things you were able to offer him. Good luck- our hearts go out to you.
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at the Bridge


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and Boomer. I am hoping to get Abby past eight because it seems I have read of a lot of dogs that get it young.

My thoughts are with you, I know this must be very difficult.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hoping that your treatments for Boomer help him live a long life.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sorry that Boomer was Diagnosed with hemangiasarcoma. Our Bailey was lost to that same disease in March of last year.


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks to all...your good thoughts and prayers are much appreciated and very needed. As I write this, my sweet Boomie is lying beside me, resting after a big breakfast! But I have a call into the vet...he seems to be wheezing periodically so I guess his chest is filled with fluid. We are all struggling-it just seems surreal.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Boomer. It just breaks my heart. He sounds like he is so well loved! I would definitely be letting him do what he wants if I were in your shoes too!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - I am so sorry that you have found us under such difficult circumstances. Give big hugs to that sweet boy from his friends in Ohio. Lots of love and prayers coming your way.


----------



## LaineysMama (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Boomer's diagnosis. It's never easy when we learn something is wrong with our "perfect" friends. Hugs to your sweet doggie from Michigan.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this is happening to you baby  I lost my Tanner in March to some sort of nasty cancer. It happened so fast. We opted for surgery and he was full of cancer, it was twisted around his kidney and the vet said she'd never seen anything like it  We put him down as he was in so much pain  He was only 8 as well. Way too soon  We miss him dearly.


----------



## The Sam of Cliveden (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm sorry too.


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

hi everyone--thanks for all the kind thoughts--Boomie is resting quietly although he still barks at anyone who pulls into our driveway. His brother Bailey is very nervous and concerned...I think he senses how sick his bro' is and doesn't know what to do with himself. We continue to spoil them both endlessly...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Keep up that spoiling it will do all of you a world of good


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry that you having to face this.

Love your boy whilst you still have him,


----------



## LuvGoldens (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this with Boomer. I lost my golden, Sandy, to the same cancer in August, 2006. She was 2 months from her 8th birthday. She had surgery to remove the tumor, and lived for 12 more weeks. When it got to her heart, she began to swell, and have difficulty breathing. She was still eating and acting fine though, right up until the last day. Then she went downstairs and laid down and stopped eating and drinking. We had her put to sleep later on that day. It was extremely difficult.

After she died, I found online a group called Pet Cancer Support Group. I'm sure if you google that you can find them. They were a tremendous help to me. I wish I had found them sooner. They were a big encouragement to me during a difficult time.

Please keep us informed about Boomer. Spoil him and enjoy the time left. When Boomer has had enough, he'll let you know and you can help him to the bridge.

Darlene


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

im so sorry for your pain...i wish you all the best


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry, keep spoiling him!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for you. We lost our Petey to hemangiosarcoma when he was 91/2. His ruptured and even though we had his spleen out he was gone 2 weeks later. Today we were given the terrible news that his son Beau has cancer throughout his lungs. Beau will be 11 next week. My husband and I are in shock. My heart is broken but I do know that I had 11 wonderful years with Beau. Right now we are taking it one day at a time. My thoughts and prayers will be with you during this painful time!!!


----------



## JohnTIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

bb'smom said:


> hi everyone--thanks for all the kind thoughts--Boomie is resting quietly although he still barks at anyone who pulls into our driveway. His brother Bailey is very nervous and concerned...I think he senses how sick his bro' is and doesn't know what to do with himself. We continue to spoil them both endlessly...


I know how you must feel right now, how much it hurts. My thoughts are with you and Boomer. It was less than 36 hours ago as I type this that this terrible cancer had its way with our Maggie.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Boomer. 8 is so young. Spoil him, hug him constantly, and take lots of pictures with the family of him enjoying his romps in the park. Best to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer on may 25. She had a kind my vet had never seen in an area he had never seen it in before. apparently it started on her appendix and totally engulfed her appendix and then completelty encircled where her large and small intestines join. She had surgery, but died just about 48 hours later. It was the size of a softaball, an ugly loking thing.*

*when the histopath report came back, it was a gastrointestinal stromal tumor. In 20 years my vet had never removed one from a dog, and in humans, only 1 to 3% of gastric tumors are of this kind. also, he had never seen a tumor in the area where her's was. KayCee was 8 years 9 months, 1 week old when i lost her i lost my Irish Setter, Boots, to bone caner in '97. He was 12 1/2 years old.*

*My vet says he is seeing more cancer and he totally believes over vaccination is cntributing to it, plus all the polution.*

*Martha, i am so sorry to her about Beau. I know you have never gotten really gotten over losing Petey. Beau ios your link to him. hopefully it will go slow and you will have lots of time with your precious boy.*


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read about the diagnosis of your precious Boomer. Such a horrible disease, and so much of it diagnosed in our beloved Golden's. I lost my Jake at only 6, to Lymphoma, and I am so sorry for your pain. Enjoy each and every day, and so hoping it is many.....that you have with your sweet boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a wonderful, best in the world, GoldenX named Boomer. Unknown age and unknown breed since he was a rescue- but older and definitely part golden. I had him 16 months.
With a name like that, your Boomer must be special too. Enjoy your time with him. I hope you have many good special minutes.
I have another older GoldenX who showed spleen tumors on an ultrasound Wednesday. They suspect hemangiosarcoma. the specialist says it is quite common in goldens.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm truly sorry. I lost my much beloved Golden/Lab/Chow or whatever else mix back in mid-October to this cancer. It was the worst grief I have ever felt.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am sovery sorry..Boomer and you all are in my prayers


----------

